# Being found



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

So here I've been spending HOURS revamping my website to make sure I improve my SEO. HOURS upon HOURS writing little snippets for each town I want to get into - must be about 120. I've written about 30 so far. (I don't write so fast when it's important - plus the distractions my mind finds - - - OH LOOK, , , , A CHICKEN !)

ANYWAY, I gets this call from an OLD SCHOOL paperhanger (72 years old) out in Montana wanting to know where I get my blankstock liner. He's retired, but has a new home in the wilds of Montana and needs wallpaper supplies. 

And I think people can't find me on the internet . . . . .jeeeesh


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck on the website. Re-doing mine as well.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> So here I've been spending HOURS revamping my website to make sure I improve my SEO. HOURS upon HOURS writing little snippets for each town I want to get into - must be about 120. I've written about 30 so far. (I don't write so fast when it's important - plus the distractions my mind finds - - - OH LOOK, , , , A CHICKEN !)
> 
> ANYWAY, I gets this call from an OLD SCHOOL paperhanger (72 years old) out in Montana wanting to know where I get my blankstock liner. He's retired, but has a new home in the wilds of Montana and needs wallpaper supplies.
> 
> And I think people can't find me on the internet . . . . .jeeeesh



well at least people in Montana know about you :thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Bill, I have tears of proudness in my eyes. I never thought I would see an old(er) dog adapt to new tricks.


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

you need to try to rank for keywords that don;t have too much competition first.


----------

